# out of the mouth of babes/ motorhome choice



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Spent a great day saturday looking round Todds took my 17 month old grandson with us. such a help, put him into one van intending to climb in behind him. not a chance, he turned round made a face, said nono and held his arms up to be lifted out.
This was the first 2 berth van we had put him in! 
He appears to favour bunk or small side rear dinette vans, not keen on overcabs-ok for gran though- any idea of a model with a payload and wheelbase which will allow us to take a bike/scooter with us when we are on our own?
most importantly should we be guided by our 'expert'
my last van many years ago was a romahome.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Try grandson out in an American RV. I reckon there will be a few interesting bits for him.


----------

